

Why the iPad doesn’t have a camera: Apple doesn’t want you to look fat - bensummers
http://www.cultofmac.com/why-the-ipad-doesnt-have-a-camera-apple-doesnt-want-you-to-look-fat/28138

======
vaspers
Apple doesn't want us to look fat with a bad camera angle? You must be joking.
Please tell me this post is a joke. LOL

